# 2 year old not talking, moans & crys all the time help!!!!



## Mummy1506

As the title really my 2 year old isn't talking yet says the odd word but nothing significant. He's always been Whingey even as a baby but its constant at the moment & just don't know what to do with him :(. He still has a dummy which probably isn't helping with speech but his moaning gets worse if you try to take it away. 

Anyone else had this & have any tips? 

Thanks, xx


----------



## lozzy21

I'd take the dummy away and only give it at bedtime. A few days of moaning and he will just accept that dummy's are only for sleep.


----------



## KayBea

i would also take the dummy away.

when he whines just say 'dont whine at me, tell me what you want'.


----------



## tina3747

This was soooooo us a few months ago! Ds only had around 5 clear words about 3 months ago, he turned 2 in may and thought I'd leave it till then before addressing it with the HV. His behaviour was really bad, he'd literally whinge moan and tantrum all day which hes always done from a tiny baby,the HV said it was probably going hand in hand with the delay on his speech which I thought was rubbish tbh as he's always understood from a very early age what I was saying to him.
Well we got referred to speech therapy and a hearing test, it was a seven week wait for them both but in the meantime he just started talking! I can't believe the difference within a month really, he's still not really clear with a lot of words but he's come on amazingly!!! His behaviour has drastically improved as well which I'm so happy about.
If you are worried I'd have a visit with the HV, sometimes they like to do a hearing test to rule that out first and you might be referred to a group session of speech therapy what we attended. It's really casual, they just give you tips to get them speaking ect... Funnily she said on our first one on Monday his speech was great for his age... Like I said, he could barely say 5 words in July!!


----------



## tina3747

Oh and to add, the first thing she said was ditch the dummy and bottle he was having. We started leaving dummy with Big Ted in his bed (he was saving it for him!) rather than give it up completly. It's so tempting to give it him if he's whinging but 99% of the time it's not in his mouth!


----------



## OmarsMum

I honestly don't think the whining has to do with speech, mine is an early talker, he was talking in sentences at that age, but he was always whining & crying at that age. He's almost 4 but he still whines when he wants something, & he still ends up crying for the silliest things. 

As for the dummy, I agree with the others, I'd limit it's use to bedtime/naps. Omar used to ask for it all day, but I limited it's use to watching tv while relaxing & bedtime. When he asks for it during the day, offer him some water or a snack to eat, then try to distract him with a toy or a game. xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Definitely keep the dummy just for night time (if you're not already), it makes a big difference. 
DS went through a maaaaaajor whining phase, from about 20 months-25 months (he's 26 months now) and it was definitely linked to his lack of speech. At his 2 year review the HV did a big assessment and said that his comprehension far outstrips his speech and that is leading to frustration and winging. She said that frustration and getting upset with themselves (DS would hit/pinch/bite himself in frustration when he couldn't communicate what he wanted) qualify them for speech therapy so I'd talk to your HV about it if that's something you feel might benefit your LO.
DS still has very limited speech compared to his pals of the same age, but he can usually tell me when he wants something and he winging so much less now and is just generally happier in himself. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle_1979

My two year old complains A LOT


----------



## Mummy1506

Thanks for all the replies, glad I'm not the only one!!! Dummy is stopping as he starts nursery next week & they don't allow them there so it will just be tough luck lol. I've spoke with HV & they advised to wait a couple of months for the 2 yr check (2 yrs 3 mth!) so still another 2 months yet. I do think alot of it is to do with the lack of speech & frustration at not being able to tell us like previous poster he's understood alot from an early age just the speech isn't there hoping it will just come & everything else will fall into place. Thanks again sometimes just need to vent xx


----------



## tommyg

My HV said they'd stopped the 24 mths assessment however she'd never do them until 26 mths due to the number of times she'd do one at 24 mths then if they "failed" have to redo at 26 mths before making a decision to refer if necessary. She reckoned there were loads of kids who failed at 24 mths but passed at 26 mths. 

He will get better.


----------

